# هل تعلم ؟



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2006)

*هل تعلم ؟*

*أن  القوة  العضلية  لدى  رجل  في  الخامسة  والستين 
 تعادل  قوة  امراة  في  الخامسة  والعشرين  من  العمر  .


أن  البومة  هي  الطائر  الوحيد  القادر  على  النظر  إلى 
 الأشياء  بكلتي  عينيها  في  نفس  الوقت  .


أن  الصين  هي  اكبر  بلد  من  ناحية  السكان  والهند 
 هي  الثانية  وأمريكا  هي  الثالثة  وإندونيسيا  هي  الرابعة  والبرازيل  هي  الخامسة  وباكستان  هي  السادسة  واليابان  هي  السابعة  .


أن  في  الهند  يأتي  مولود  جديد  كل  ثانية  .


أن  في  مصر  يأتي  مولود  جديد  كل  20 ثانية  .


أن  في  السعودية  يأتي  مولود  جديد  كل  دقيقة  .


أن  اليابان  هي  اكبر  بلد  مصنع  للسيارات  مع  العلم  
انه  يستورد  الحديد  .


أن  سرعة  الضوء  300000  كم  في  الثانية  بينما  سرعة  الصوت  1200  كم  في  الساعة  .


أن  اعمق  نقطة  في  الكرة  الأرضية  يصل  عمقها  إلى  
اكثر  من  11  كم  وهي  في  المحيط  الهادي  .


أول  من  مشى  على  سطح  القمر  هو  الامريكي  نيل  آرمسترونج  عام  1961 م  .


أول  امرأة  غزت  الفضاء  هي  الروسية  فالينتينا  
تيرشكوما  عام  1963 م  .*


----------



## +Dream+ (4 فبراير 2006)

معلومات قيمه يا ميرنا 
 فيها حاجات مكنتش اعرفه 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا دريم اول مره اكعبل فيكى *


----------



## +Dream+ (5 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *ميرسى يا دريم اول مره اكعبل فيكى *


 
العفو  اصلى لسه جديدة 

اوعى تقعى  :t11: :t11:


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*مخلاص وقعت وكيس الطماطم وقع والبيض اتكسر وباظت الدنيا  بس المهم روك اتكسر عليه البيض هوه ومينا وايزاك سيبيهم متكلميهمش  *


----------



## ezzzak (5 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *مخلاص وقعت وكيس الطماطم وقع والبيض اتكسر وباظت الدنيا  بس المهم روك اتكسر عليه البيض هوه ومينا وايزاك سيبيهم متكلميهمش  *




يا ميرنا ارحمينا حتي في المنتدي الثقافي بيض وطماطم بيتكسر فوق دماغنا 

بس معلومات لذيذه وخدي المعلومه دي 

المراءه تسبق الرجل في التفكير بخمس سنوات اي 

لو امراءه في العشرين يكون قدرتها العقليه تساوي رجل في الخامسه والعشرين من عمره


----------



## +Dream+ (5 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *مخلاص وقعت وكيس الطماطم وقع والبيض اتكسر وباظت الدنيا بس المهم روك اتكسر عليه البيض هوه ومينا وايزاك سيبيهم متكلميهمش *


 
ايه دة هما بقوا طبف عجة :t11: :t11:


----------



## Coptic Lady (5 فبراير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> يا ميرنا ارحمينا حتي في المنتدي الثقافي بيض وطماطم بيتكسر فوق دماغنا
> 
> بس معلومات لذيذه وخدي المعلومه دي
> 
> ...





عشان تعرف بس هههههههههههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		


مخلاص وقعت وكيس الطماطم وقع والبيض اتكسر وباظت الدنيا  بس المهم روك اتكسر عليه البيض هوه ومينا وايزاك سيبيهم متكلميهمش  

أنقر للتوسيع...


حرام يا مفترية كل شوية حاجة تقع علينا 

احنا بعد كده مش هنسكت ابدا :budo: 

:vava:  سامعه ولا لاء :vava: 

:gun: :nunu0000: :gun: ​*


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*مش بنتهدد لا مؤاخذه ولا بنتهوش ولا بنخاف *


----------



## night-slayer (5 فبراير 2006)

-مولود جديد كل ثانيه بالهند وليييييييييي شو هاد..... اكام واحد بموت قبالهم


----------



## Maya (7 فبراير 2006)

*مئة مليون صيني يحملون اسم " وانغ " !

ذكرت دراسة حديثة أجرتها الأكاديمية الصينية للعلوم الاجتماعية, أن الاسم الأكثر انتشاراً في الصين هو "وانغ " فهناك مائة مليون مواطن صيني يسمون بـ " وانغ " .

كما أشارت الدراسة إلى أن الرجال والنساء يشتركون في اسم وانغ على نحو سواء، كما أن الاسم وانغ مشترك بين المواطنين العاديين والمسؤولين، وشخصيات رياضية اشهرها لاعب تنس الطاولة, ورسامون ومصورون وأكاديميون, وفنانون وأدباء وغيرهم.*


----------



## ميرنا (7 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا مايا على اضافتك دى*


----------



## +Dream+ (7 فبراير 2006)

*



مئة مليون صيني يحملون اسم " وانغ " !

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
ميرسى يا مايا على معلومتك 
يعنى لو احد وقف فى الصين و نادى ياوانغ هيلاقى ناس كتير بترد عليه هههههههههههههههه :t33: :t33: 
:yahoo:


----------



## blackguitar (10 فبراير 2006)

*هههههههههههههه مكنتش اعرف انك مثقفه يا ميرنا 

لالالالا انا كل يوم بكتشف فيكى حاجه جديده هههههههههههههههههه*


----------

